# Monster Green Dragon Multi Colors



## itzjimmyy (Nov 19, 2012)

critique on this betta?


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

@•@ ssoo Gorgeous!!!! Are you thinking about buying him?


----------



## Setsuna (Sep 5, 2012)

Hes alright


----------



## itzjimmyy (Nov 19, 2012)

Yes! lol. I'm planning to breed him with my apricot fancy HMF


----------



## Maddybelle (Sep 29, 2012)

He's okay. I love his topline and caudal. His dorsal sweeps back, his anal is a bit long, and his color is a bit messy (but if you're going for multis/fancies, this shouldn't be a problem) He has nice branching and good, even dragon scaling. Overall, a nice starting point, just make sure he compliments your female.


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Is he a feather/rosetail? What are your goals in breeding? Just for pets, or for show quality? 

He's pretty, but I'm sure many breeders will tell you to stay away from the feather/rosetail. Me? If he's pretty and you aren't wanting to show them or have them show quality.. then go for it and have fun!


----------



## itzjimmyy (Nov 19, 2012)

I'm breeding him for pets. My grandpa has been diagnosed with cancer and he loves betta so I'm going to give him one of my best fry. He is a OHM (over half-moon). I have bred hmpk before, but never an halfmoon. Are there harder to breed?


----------



## Eggbert (Sep 8, 2012)

I love his face!


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

He is alright. Beautiful finnaige


----------



## homegrown terror (Aug 6, 2012)

itzjimmyy said:


> I'm breeding him for pets. My grandpa has been diagnosed with cancer and he loves betta so I'm going to give him one of my best fry. He is a OHM (over half-moon). I have bred hmpk before, but never an halfmoon. Are there harder to breed?


i've seen several people saying they're harder since their heavy finnage makes it hard to successfully wrap the female. kinda like expecting people to "do the deed" while wearing heavy woolen overcoats.


----------

